# ONR Rinse aid



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi guys can you or does anyone use ONR through PW as a rinse /dry aid.


----------



## hansen123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Toto said:


> Hi guys can you or does anyone use ONR through PW as a rinse /dry aid.


Doesn´t that kind of defeat the purpose of ONR in the first place? That no rinse should be used?

I use ONR as a drying aid, just a small spray or 2 on my microfiber madness towel and of i go.


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't use the stuff mate so I was just after an alternative use I normally use tango diluted through my lance and as you can use tango as an ONR and rinse aid I thought this would do the same.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

My initial thought was why not just use a dedicated rinse aid. Having said that, I have seen reports of people using ONR in this way but I have not tried it and I do not remember reading many (if any) follow up reviews. If you have some ONR then it might be worth experimenting. My guess is you would need to wipe down the panels afterwards which is maybe something you are trying to avoid.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

It works better if you rinse the car, then apply it through a pump sprayer or normal trigger spray and dry the car.
But there are better products out there for the job. Last Touch for example.


----------

